# Coconut husk???



## wackamole (Feb 2, 2005)

I was thinking of putting a coconut husk in my krib tank,has anyone tried this yet?And if so, what do you have to do to the husk?


----------



## BettasRFriends (Jan 24, 2005)

Well i haven't owned kribs...yet but you can put the whole coconut (or just half of it) along with those brown things that surround it into the tank. It will not rot or anything. Many people use this method with success.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

what's a coconut husk?
I've done it. Just chisle out all the coconut meat, then boil and boil, then I sanded it smooth.

I have 3.
http://www.mustangmods.com/data/14288/dvc00473.jpg
my kribs go in there
http://www.mustangmods.com/data/14288/dvc00464.jpg
but not as much as my frog and af. knife fish, clown pleco.
http://www.mustangmods.com/data/14288/dvc00456.jpg

wow, horrible pics, sorry.


----------

